

Breaking a MacBook in memory of Steve Jobs - hackermom
http://www.b3ta.com/board/10563417/

======
wbhart
The title conjures images of a person breaking a macbook as a symbol of
breaking up with Apple now that Steve is gone. Instead it is a truly beautiful
tribute.

Something like "Steve remembered in macbook pieces" would seem like a fitting
title.

~~~
kd0amg
_The title conjures images of a person breaking a macbook as a symbol of
breaking up with Apple now that Steve is gone._

I think seeing "b3ta.com" next to the link kept me from expecting anything
nearly that serious.

------
dy
That is an amazing piece of work - definitely something I'd buy in poster
format.

------
sushantsharma
Right click is disabled. Direct link to image:
[http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6217723462_2ac4481bf6_b....](http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6217723462_2ac4481bf6_b.jpg)

------
ryanwatkins
Original here : [http://foundry.mintdigital.com/post/11104229347/a-tribute-
to...](http://foundry.mintdigital.com/post/11104229347/a-tribute-to-mr-steve)

~~~
brimpa
On Flickr too: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/mintdigital/6217723462/>

(with downloading "turned off" -- uh.. Right-click > Inspect Element...)

~~~
beaumartinez
Ha, exactly. Remember when you couldn't do these kind of things with browsers?

~~~
dredmorbius
Yeah, I'd have to actually view source to snag images ...

~~~
pyre
But how could you View Source when they disabled Right-Click? ;-)

~~~
todd3834
Browsers usually offer View Source in one of the menus. But now thinking about
it, you were probably joking... :-)

------
yesreally
Was expecting to see recreation of the fax machine scene from Office Space
with a macbook.

------
sunchild
The ghost in the machine. Lovely.

------
hokua
Steve Jobs as Tron!

------
redorb
That is great work

